# The pets thread



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

If you've got pets, share photos! I've got two cats, though want to get a small-medium dog. (Don't have a huge yard)



I just untacked my curtains from the wall so the cats are now getting in the window again. They tear the blinds up so I don't usually let them up there. The little one is a shit-head that I may give away. The other one is too fat to be a nuisance usually.



I've had her for a few years now. Both cats are from the same mother, just several years apart. She comes out with me from time to time when I step out back for a smoke.

What about you guys? Have pets?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

Also, I'd love to get an aquarium again. Used to have fish but it wasn't an elaborate setup. When I moved I let the room mate keep the setup as it was a 50/50 effort and it was easier for me to leave it behind than move it. Wish I still had it though.


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

Animals, I had one for lunch  Ahh kidding, but my Chinese neighbor might not be.

I had a bunch of ducks until coons got hold of them.

No pets in my future unless I buy a horse to go with my new land.   A dog wouldn't be a bad idea, but I need someone to train the creature as I have not the time or attention to deal with that.  Trained right though, none of this house pet nonsense.   The dog lives outside too.

Bunches of stray cats here, so always plenty of begging going on and temporary pet.   When the cat herd thins I wonder what is for dinner next door.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

drmike said:


> Animals, I had one for lunch  Ahh kidding, but my Chinese neighbor might not be.
> 
> I had a bunch of ducks until coons got hold of them.
> 
> ...


Ducks you say? I used to live on an orchard with thousands of migratory birds. This consisted of ducks, geese, couple swans but mostly ducks. (We also had 40~ peacocks, tons of turkeys, 30 or so chicken, 25 or so pigeons).

Coons are bad. They're vicious little bastards. Raccoons are one animal I don't mind hunting just to hunt. They're a nuisance on a farm and kill chickens and birds just as a fox or coyote would. If one gets in a chicken coop you may go out there in the morning to find a bloody coop with nothing but feathers and random chicken parts. Luckily they're easy to spotlight in trees. Raccoons are pretty damn smart though. Traps rarely work on them. They work in groups. Cunning little bastards they are.

A good dog, everyone needs one. I used to have a pitbull and he was the best dog ever. Well trained. Well mannered. Was a inside/outside dog. I'd never have a dog that had to be kept inside the majority of the time. That's not where dogs belong. (Well maybe if you've got a little dog like a dachshund or something).

Cats are alright. I really didn't mean to get a second one but I just kind of did. Kittens suck. Grown up cats that are fat and lazy are cool though. They just wanna chill in the window sill all day, sleep, and eat. Kittens on the other hand like to climb curtains, walk under your feet anywhere you are in the house, scratch up your furniture and get stuck behind the fridge...


----------



## shovenose (Oct 14, 2013)

Lilarupa:

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=1C3160943066FB82!573&authkey=!AO0z15cM1lpXGfA


----------



## trewq (Oct 14, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Lilarupa:
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=1C3160943066FB82!573&authkey=!AO0z15cM1lpXGfA


Why would you give your dog ice cream?


----------



## Amitz (Oct 14, 2013)

You are killing your dog by giving it things like ice cream. That is not funny. And not very responsible. I am dead serious.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 14, 2013)

Amitz said:


> You are killing your dog by giving it things like ice cream. That is not funny. And not very responsible. I am dead serious.


Could be Frosty Paws, which is an ice cream-like product specifically made for dogs.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 14, 2013)

trewq said:


> Why would you give your dog ice cream?


Lila gets a tiny bit of organic vanilla ice cream twice a year - once for her "anniversary" and once for her "birthday" - I don't think it's killing her.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 14, 2013)

.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 14, 2013)

My GSD...almost 9 years old but still going strong.  Canadian father/Serbian mother, so he's a mix of North American (tend to be longer/leaner/sweeter/laid back) and Eastern European (shorter/stouter/work-oriented) lines.

Completely 100% disagree with MannDude about where "dogs belong".  Dogs belong inside.  They're pack animals and keeping them outside in a separate place is a gross violation of pack mentality and is pretty much the dumbest thing you can do with a dog.  It seriously borders on cruelty - dogs live to serve their masters.  They don't mind being at the bottom of the pack, but definitely want to be strongly in the pack, not in the yard.  Also, in my house, if someone were to break in, besides the alarm, there'd be a big GSD in their face.  Finally, being inside exposes to them to many humans.  My dog was never around kids until he was 7, but he's never had any problem with a small child yanking his fur, he knows how to behave around large parties, etc.  Dogs that are not well integrated into families tend to have more behaviorial problems (not always).

Dogs require as much care as children - besides socialization with humans, they need extensive socialization with other dogs.  My guy is very well behaved around other dogs (loves to play with them), well behaved around humans, walks nicely on a leash, etc.  All of that comes from patient training in his first 1-2 years, hanging out with humans, and hanging out in dog parks.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 14, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Lila gets a tiny bit of organic vanilla ice cream twice a year - once for her "anniversary" and once for her "birthday" - I don't think it's killing her.


Anniversary? She's married!?!?

My dog's birthday treat is a mix of salmon, tuna, and some other kind of fish...fish is his favorite food and he prefers it to any other kind of meat.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 14, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> Anniversary? She's married!?!?
> 
> My dog's birthday treat is a mix of salmon, tuna, and some other kind of fish...fish is his favorite food and he prefers it to any other kind of meat.


Anniversary of joining our family. She is a "rescue dog"...


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> My GSD...almost 9 years old but still going strong.  Canadian father/Serbian mother, so he's a mix of North American (tend to be longer/leaner/sweeter/laid back) and Eastern European (shorter/stouter/work-oriented) lines.
> 
> Completely 100% disagree with MannDude about where "dogs belong".  Dogs belong inside.  They're pack animals and keeping them outside in a separate place is a gross violation of pack mentality and is pretty much the dumbest thing you can do with a dog.  It seriously borders on cruelty - dogs live to serve their masters.  They don't mind being at the bottom of the pack, but definitely want to be strongly in the pack, not in the yard.  Also, in my house, if someone were to break in, besides the alarm, there'd be a big GSD in their face.  Finally, being inside exposes to them to many humans.  My dog was never around kids until he was 7, but he's never had any problem with a small child yanking his fur, he knows how to behave around large parties, etc.  Dogs that are not well integrated into families tend to have more behaviorial problems (not always).
> 
> Dogs require as much care as children - besides socialization with humans, they need extensive socialization with other dogs.  My guy is very well behaved around other dogs (loves to play with them), well behaved around humans, walks nicely on a leash, etc.  All of that comes from patient training in his first 1-2 years, hanging out with humans, and hanging out in dog parks.


Good looking dog.

When I said 'outside' I simply meant I could never own a large dog without a large yard. If I had a dog your size, I'd prefer a large yard so it can just be let out where it can run around and be outside or on a farm where it can just run free. I've lived with small house dogs that were basically let out to use the bathroom and large dogs that were a mix of indoor/outdoor dogs, though my pitbull stayed inside at night most the time. But during the day it'd be outside, but I worked outside on the orchard, so it'd run around a 20 acre property with me.

I'd never just leave a dog chained up outside. If I had a dog that _had_ to stay outside. It'd have a large area to run around and not be chained or confined to any small area. The lack of having the proper yard is what keeps me from getting a dog, as my yard is only fenced in only on 2 sides.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 14, 2013)

My dog is content on about .4 acres...however, the back yard is fenced in and he goes to a dog park every morning and evening, with weekend hikes in a federal forest     As long as he gets his daily burn, he's content.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice Shepard @raindog308.

Do you call him/her a German Shepard or is it a mix of two other Shepard breeds?


----------



## Nick_A (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a 14 year old male German Shepherd (yes, 14), a 6 month old full blooded male black Lab, and a female mutt who my mom's cousin had to give up. Planning to breed the lab when the time comes.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 15, 2013)

This would be my best friend, Rocky. Sitting at the top of the stairs, as he does every night, waiting for me to go to bed:






He's a 4.5 year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

The old 4ft tropical tank:






Quite sad about this actually. When we moved house it became difficult to move the tank. We ended up with a split in the bottom so had to decant the contents in to some large bins and took them to my sisters house where she had a tank we gave her. Unfortunately, she didn't look after them so the whole lot died shortly afterwards.

I do have another tank now (used to have 5!) but I can't find any recent photos!


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 15, 2013)

My cat 



He's 12 now.. getting on some but very healthy for his age.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> Nice Shepard @raindog308.
> 
> Do you call him/her a German Shepard or is it a mix of two other Shepard breeds?


He's a German Shepherd Dog.  I really don't care about AKC, papers, etc. but he is a true GSD.

What you call a GSD is a subject of debate.  In German the word is _Deutcheshaferhund_ (German Shepherd Dog).  Most GSD owners I know call them GSDs.  However, Wikipedia calls them "German Shepherds".  A German shepherd is a Teutonic man who carries a crook and watches sheep...GSD is the proper name in my opinion.  But I wouldn't go to war over it.

My dog has the herding instinct but has never practiced - most GSDs are not used for herding but they can be trained to do it very easily.  

My guy mostly defends us from the dire threat of imminent invasion by backyard squirrels.  He's kept use safe from these rodent assaults  for 9 years.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 15, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> My guy mostly defends us from the dire threat of imminent invasion by backyard squirrels.  He's kept use safe from these rodent assaults  for 9 years.


Do you find the squirrels in the yard or does he bring trophies back with him to your porch


----------



## zim (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

I secretly made this thread to justify posting pictures of my cat on a daily basis:


----------



## Shados (Oct 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I secretly made this thread to justify posting pictures of my cat on a daily basis:


I like how you said "_secretly_".


----------



## zim (Oct 15, 2013)

Glad i'm not the only cat lover.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 16, 2013)

zim said:


> Glad i'm not the only cat lover.


Oh my god, they're so fat!


----------



## zim (Oct 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Oh my god, they're so fat!


They are beggars, and I am a sucker.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 16, 2013)

This is the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this little guy on my backporch in the last couple weeks.


----------



## mikho (Oct 16, 2013)

I have two kids, no need for more animals.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Oct 16, 2013)

My girlfriend just got a shepard lab mix. I'll have to get a picture uploaded in my free time.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 17, 2013)

I have 2 white cats (Mother and a 3 month old kitten), but both of them are too shy to pose for photos 

We also had a small dog, no idea about the breed, but was smaller than the usual dogs in our area. One of my cousins brought him to our house, when he was around 4 or 5 months old. Stayed with us for around an year and half and 2 weeks back, he just disappeared.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 3, 2013)

Damn cat won't let me work. She keeps jumping up in my lap to take a nap.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 8, 2014)

I really want to get a Serval or a Savannah cat...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 8, 2014)

Heh, part Russian Blue for sure - you don't see that soft grey anywhere else, really.  Curious to know what the other mix is that produced the white - almost looks like a Tuxedo cat's markings, but black fur typically takes dominance over grey >_>


----------



## MannDude (Feb 9, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Heh, part Russian Blue for sure - you don't see that soft grey anywhere else, really.  Curious to know what the other mix is that produced the white - almost looks like a Tuxedo cat's markings, but black fur typically takes dominance over grey >_>


That cat is a half-brother to my black and white female cat. The Mom is a full breaded Siamese cat. They have different fathers, unsure who the papa is of the cat above.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 9, 2014)

MannDude said:


> This is the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this little guy on my backporch in the last couple weeks.


Oh yes, a Praying Mantis...one of my favorite insects!

I don't currently have any pets, so the "wildlife" in my backyard are my pets for now.

I used to see them on a regular basis in my backyard about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Feb 9, 2014)

We have a dog (purebred Jamthund, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%A4mthund ), 3 cats, and an aquarium.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 9, 2014)

Got a network switch a few days ago and left the box on the floor by the furnace and came back and Savory took it over and has been laying in it all day ever since.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 9, 2014)

I know I joke about this every now and then, but I have to say it every single time.

Savory is an awesome cat name.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 9, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I know I joke about this every now and then, but I have to say it every single time.
> 
> 
> Savory is an awesome cat name.


Thanks! She had that name when I adopted her at the animal shelter so I kept it.


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 9, 2014)

it seem most of vpsboard member adopted cat  

here's my pet his name is chrissy


----------



## stim (Feb 10, 2014)

Twinky. Coolest Rabbit ever. She died recently and I was devastated. 



With her sister, Ring-Ding. I never thought I would have rabbits I had to rescue them. After initial difficulties they turned out to be great pets.



Very bling bling!



My master - Miepie.


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 10, 2014)

Hahahaha, I love the Twinky vs Miepie look contrast. It is like: Ohai vs GTFO. Sorry for your lost.


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 10, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> it seem most of vpsboard member adopted cat
> 
> here's my pet his name is chrissy


Sorry, I'm really bad with birds, what kind of owl is that?


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 10, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I really want to get a Serval or a Savannah cat...


Hmmm, are you stealing other people pets? Suddenly you have a gorgeus gray cat. Suspicious. Starting tin foil thread


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 10, 2014)

bauhaus said:


> Sorry, I'm really bad with birds, what kind of owl is that?


if im not mistaken it called Indian Scops Owl.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 10, 2014)

bauhaus said:


> Hmmm, are you stealing other people pets? Suddenly you have a gorgeus gray cat. Suspicious. Starting tin foil thread


To be fair, he's an indoor/outdoor cat that runs between my house and a neighbor's place, but he's 'related' to my black/white cat as a younger half-brother (They have the same mother). He's not 100% mine. He crashes here sometimes, over there sometimes, and just does whatever he wants in between. Normally stays outdoors but he pops up on the doorstep some of these cold nights if he's not prowling the neighborhood. I did have the sister cat over here (half-sister of my black/white cat) for a few months, but gave her away to a friend of the family who wanted her. Here she is below:



As a kitten:



She was also indoor/outdoor. Only my black and white is a indoor only cat. I've let her out a few times but she's not fit for outdoor survival, too fat and has been sheltered her whole life.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 10, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> it seem most of vpsboard member adopted cat
> 
> here's my pet his name is chrissy


That is awesome! I love owls. How is caring for it?


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 10, 2014)

MannDude said:


> That is awesome! I love owls. How is caring for it?


this owl eat a white mouse everyday, sometimes i also give it chicken head
nothing special another than that


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 10, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> if im not mistaken it called Indian Scops Owl.


Nice to know. In my neighborhood you can see several types of birds, but I like a white owl that often scares me to death when flying in the middle of the night. It is impossible to hear it until is practically over your head.





MannDude said:


> She was also indoor/outdoor. Only my black and white is a indoor only cat. I've let her out a few times but she's not fit for outdoor survival, too fat and has been sheltered her whole life.


Easy. Give him one of your guns 

Seriously, it feels awful when your pet get lost and you know he/she is not capable of handling the situation. Some cats feel very comfortable outside others don't.



EDIT: Derpy formatting.


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 10, 2014)

bauhaus said:


> Nice to know. In my neighborhood you can see several types of birds, but I like a white owl that often scares me to death when flying in the middle of the night. It is impossible to hear it until is practically over your head.


its good that you still can see that, white owl nearly extinct from earth.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Feb 11, 2014)

@stim Your rabbits were/are adorable.  And here I was reluctant to post up any pictures of mine because I figured I would be the only one with a pet rabbit!

Meet Mocha:


----------



## drmike (Feb 11, 2014)

I have some pets... in my deep freezer....

Might want to keep your dog from pooping on my lawn.






I let uncle George take care of the stray cats...


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 11, 2014)

This is our RattDawg. He is about two and a half years old now. We have had him two years. He is a good boy most of time. Pure bread chihuahua and he knows it. Thinks he is the biggest dog on the block.



This is our Gator. He just recently came to us a stray. He was wandering the streets for a month or so of a neighboring town. Someone caught him and then we got him. I am not sure of his breed yet. He is a good natured dog considering what he has been through. I called him Gator because his lower jaw juts out some and overlaps his top, reminded me of a gator. He came to it and it has become his name.



They get along well and play often.


----------



## stim (Feb 12, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> @stim Your rabbits were/are adorable.  And here I was reluctant to post up any pictures of mine because I figured I would be the only one with a pet rabbit!
> 
> Meet Mocha:



Very cute!


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 13, 2014)

I Purchased New Pet Today


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a package in today opened it up and left the room for a minute came back to this.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## ChrisM (Sep 12, 2015)

Meow!


----------



## Geek (Sep 12, 2015)

My Layla girl passed a year ago.... gah, miss her like crazy.  That cat could talk my ear off, and she meant what she said, lemme tell ya.  She followed me home one afternoon when I was walking home from picking up lunch at a dive bar down the street. Was 99% sure she was one of two cats who were left behind after a house foreclosure. She was talkative even then and surprisingly trusting of other people considering she was on her own for about a month.  I fed her, and she moved in for about five years.  Don't even know how old she was.  When I found her, she was curled up just like she'd fallen asleep and that was it. Hoping so.  Either way, we had a bond.     Doubt a cat will ever find _me _again.  Took over thirty years for this friendship.


----------



## William (Sep 12, 2015)

i have cat... name makes no sense as he is deaf anyway.

http://imgur.com/a/eYPDN


----------



## HBAndrei (Sep 12, 2015)

I also have a cat, named Bucu.

Rescued him off the street in January, it was blazing cold and as I came back home in one night he was just sitting in front of my apartment block eating a slice of something someone gave to him most probably.

I couldn't pass by him and just ignore him and go to my warm comfy home, so I had to take him in.

Next day at the vet, found out he has an intestine disease which the vet gave him just 50-50 chances of survival from. Took him every day for 2 weeks for treatment and in the end he got all better.

He's barely one year old about now, as I don't know his exact age, just what the vet estimated.

The sad part is that even without the disease he had he wouldn't have made it on the streets because he has some trauma which causes him to have very poor balance and can't jump at all, not even on the bed which is not that far off the floor, he gets dizzy often and falls off his feet... but other than that he's full of energy and would play all day long if he could and bounces around in a deer sort of way through the entire house.

This is him just about one month after I had rescued him, he was all healthy now but still kinda upset:



This is him sleeping on his dedicated chair, yes I had to sacrifice a chair just for him to sleep on



Of course he also sleeps in bed



And this is him hiding when he's done something bad



I hope you guys enjoy the pics and his story


----------



## MannDude (Sep 12, 2015)

My cat came from a litter that my Dad's cat had. Here is her mamma:



Pure Siamese cat.

She just had another litter (pregnant in that photo) and I may take one of these guys:



I really want a dog though, but would need my entire yard fenced in because I don't want to keep it chained up or in a small kennel. I'd like to be able to open my front door and let it run outside and around the yard without me having to supervise.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 22, 2015)

Went into my front room this morning and seen savory sleeping like this. lol


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 20, 2015)

Got this for my cat a few weeks ago, didn't take long for her to get bored of it.








She took it for a few spins but has been catching real mice since then (3 that I know of so far) for the first time in her life. Doesn't seem to care about the manufactured imitation any more. Must not be as thrilling.

Think I can get 5 bucks for it on eBay?


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 20, 2015)

Holy shit, I went outside a few minutes ago and not only is there _another_ dead mouse, but a new dead bird too (3rd one)!

So four mouses and three birds within ~3 weeks so far. Poor things.

She was an indoor cat for the first two years of her life and learned to hunt this summer, guess she has perfected her technique. I'm gonna have to get a bell collar for her or something.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 20, 2015)

Traveled with Savory from Michigan to Alabama ~820miles this is after 600miles when we stopped at the Tennessee welcome center. 

She was a good cat the entire way down and couldn't wait to get out of her carrier after all that time. Before Is set off again.


----------



## ChrisM (May 13, 2017)

Took this a couple weeks ago when trying to clear out my suitcase. Someone didn't want me going anywhere.


----------

